# Some tidbits and stuff



## hm yeah (May 23, 2013)

So, it's about time I went through some of my archives, some of which have been separate and on CD-Rs from 2009, and I should put them together and stuff. I'm finding little tidbits here and there, little supplementary, tangent things, or TRUE and HONEST things that seem to have been overlooked. Hey, I'll probably throw a few things in here, of stuff I've scraped together. This should be an ongoing thread.

To kick it off, "sonichuweetheart" (as often as the birds tweet, you are my sonichuweetheart)







Here's something I haven't checked up on in ages, so I really don't know if it went anywhere. Remember SonichuIzCool, the slow-in-the-mind that Chris insulted during the "calls out 3 naive youtubers" mini-saga? The one single only legit sonichu fan, who renounced her fanhood? This is a little thing she did. The sock has been dubbed "awesomesock".










Even she's more competent than Chris.

These two are sketches that have never been finished by two good friends of mine (although I've long fallen out of contact with one). I guess they wouldn't mind if I tossed these up here. They must be shared!





From early 2012. Still in contact with this friend!





I can't remember when this one is from, but I'm thinking 2010-ish.

That's all for now. I posted the DannyMothman postcards in another thread.

We'll see what awaits us next post.


----------



## BigBoss (May 23, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I can't remember when this one is from, but I'm thinking 2010-ish.



The bent duck is the perfect touch.


----------



## Hyperion (May 23, 2013)

As are the socks he still has on despite being naked everywhere else.


----------



## hm yeah (May 23, 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/askyk ... 8v1%29.zip

Recovered and processed my PVCC "gen1" files, which I saved with scrapbook, which is a nifty tool but not always the best thing for some things. Like fora. Anyway, going through those and saving them as .txt.

Can't upload the full files due to shit internet connection and some stuff I'd rather not have floating around, so here are some .txt files. Tomorrow I'll take care of more.

There's some screens I took of my scrapbook files to show how PVCC's first incarnation looked.

This is the first time in like 4 years I've looked in there, and it wasn't really a big dose of nostalgia or anything, but there were little tiny things I've forgotten - they're in there, just read. What stuck out to me is how our discussions of Chris really haven't changed much. Which surprised me, I thought in 2009 and now our view of Chris would be like night and day. In early 2009 people certainly weren't A-Logging him at all, due to not having so much info, but... just read.

Just thought I should note - at the time the hosting was screwy, and even some pages of my archives didn't save right. I've got what I got. And I knew from the start that this particular forum would be very short-lived. Always keep that in mind. But yeah, the community sure lived on through a few more incarnations.

Going to go to bed now.


----------



## CalmMyTits (May 23, 2013)

You would think that with his CADD classes, Chris would recognize the importance and benefit of using a ruler or some sort of straight edge, yet he mocked someone else for being slow in the mind despite the fact. Hell, the people in the comic are more proportionate than anything Chris ever drew.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 23, 2013)

CalmMyTits said:
			
		

> You would think that with his CADD classes, Chris would recognize the importance and benefit of using a ruler or some sort of straight edge


Well the thing is, Chris had already begun drawing Sonichu the way he draws it before he started taking CADD classes, so he already had it set in his mind that he was drawing perfectly. If he ever thought about his CADD lessons at all, he was probably thinking that he was revolutionizing CADD for the better by drawing shitty the way he does.


----------



## BigBoss (May 23, 2013)

Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> CalmMyTits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to that time he thought Mexican Flag Day should be Christian Love Day. He thinks he's so perfect that he thinks anything he touches turns into gold. Fuck, I bet he thinks that Crayola should change "yellow" into "Sonichu yellow." His arrogance knows no bounds.

Anyway, I think he hardly paid attention in his CADD classes, otherwise he might have caught on to the fact that computers are constantly-changing and thus so is their coding and design and that basic 90's style webpages just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## Yawning Squirtle (May 23, 2013)

Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> Well the thing is, Chris had already begun drawing Sonichu the way he draws it before he started taking CADD classes, so he already had it set in his mind that he was drawing perfectly. If he ever thought about his CADD lessons at all, he was probably thinking that he was revolutionizing CADD for the better by drawing shitty the way he does.


This. I'm constantly amazed at how arrogant and egotistical some people can get. And it's usually people who are very bad at what they do, or mediocre at best. I'm gonna rant a little bit, so I'll just put a spoiler tag on the next paragraphs.



Spoiler



If you look at some of the great artists of all times, a lot of them were very humble and always eager to learn, even after they were already absolute masters. Michelangelo for instance, never considered his painting as an artform. He used to say it was just a job, and he only did it for some kick cash. His real "art" was sculpture. And yet, he painted the Sistine Chapel. That was just him "doing a job".

You guys know Eric Gill? He was an incredible artist and master calligrapher and drew a bunch of fonts we still use today (including Gill Sans, which you see everywhere). He also had sex with his sisters and daughter (and possibly dog) so he's kind of a lolcow in his own right, but I DIGRESS. You know what's written on his grave (at his own demand)? "Stone Carver".

And now we have Chris (or Amy from Amy's Baking Co, or whatever) step up and calling themselves artists and geniuses. Grinds my gears.



Anyway, rant over, thanks a lot for these files, hm yeah! I'll give them a read as soon as I can


----------



## hm yeah (May 23, 2013)

^ you know what they say, the more you know, the less you know!

+ + +

http://www.mediafire.com/download/75u66 ... Bmedia.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/75u66 ... Bmedia.zip


PVCC g1 text archive v2 is up. I organized it better and fixed a chatlog that saved a little funny. It's 100% fine now.

The media folder has 3 little videos I'm sure you've seen before, in .3gp format. Following the links in the forum posts, I was surprised at how relatively few, and VERY few the original CWC videos got. The ones from the Panda saga.

More fun things to read in here, definitely take a look!


Also my internet sucks, but oh well.


----------



## Hyperion (May 23, 2013)

"I understand da ladies"

Then he spends a half hour stress sighing about how women are lovely and special, because they have "boobies and vagina"


----------



## BigBoss (May 23, 2013)

I wasn't able to open the smallest file, but I got the one with him grabbing his nipples and smiling goofily in the PSEye and I got the one with his infamous speech about how he "understands da ladies." What was the third video of?


----------



## hm yeah (May 24, 2013)

- just realized the smallest file just didn't download as a .3gp. That happens to me sometimes. Well, the link in the accompanying thread is still good. It's that one where he takes off his shirt.

My (unincluded) download of the .mp4 file's okay though. Slow and jerky, but you can see him grinning smugly and lifting his shirt off while keeping his medallion on.


----------



## hm yeah (May 24, 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/c1f8t ... 8v3%29.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8mzxy ... Bmedia_(v2).zip

Boy I am updating this fairly frequently. Most engrossing current personal project right now, I guess.

Took care of the Chris and General forums. There was a DAT ASS forum, but I don't focus on the fluffy boring stuff. Even if it might be hot. I like to try to stay on-topic (something I actually am not good at)

So a post or two ago, I said there weren't A-Logs back then. How wrong I was. I had also forgotten some stuff I've read back then, and so...take a look in there, you'll see some new angles of old things. A little bit. I just took care of a pretty good chunk of it, I'd say this little thing is a bit over halfway done, and next I'll move on to the NEXT GENERATION of PVCC.

Good times.

You know what, I really miss how bare-boned and distinct old PVCC was. Yeah the hosting was shitty and the quote thing was half broken, but in a way the shittiness added to it. Like a rickety old sekret treehouse. The same charm a half-broken old TV has. In a way. But yeah, it was annoying, but you know. Rose-tinted glasses and stuff. I don't like bland, overly shiny crap with smoothed edges and all of that overdone stuff. Hell, I still use LJ. And complain about my Internet connection. I guess that's a factor.

I'm grouchy and don't like Web 2.0 or whatever that bullshit is, and yeah I guess that's like years and years ago and it's now Web 3.0, like I even care a tiny bit.

Also, lolcows aren't as good nowadays, because I'm a grump.

And proccessing my PVCC gen2 files will be quite the undertaking. I'll also look around for acoompanying files.

And yes I know my updating process isn't the most intelligent/efficient, but it *is* the most anal, which is exactly what I am, so I will stubbornly do it this way until I'm done (which I will be soon). Future updates won't be so frequent.


----------



## Holdek (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the files; should make for interesting reading.



			
				hm yeah said:
			
		

> http://www.mediafire.com/download/askykfyky7tokw6/frmf-_pvcc_g1_%28v1%29.zip



This link no longer works.



			
				hm yeah said:
			
		

> http://www.mediafire.com/download/75u66 ... Bmedia.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/75u66 ... Bmedia.zip



These two link to files named the same thing.


----------



## hm yeah (May 24, 2013)

Oops
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c1f8t ... 8v3%29.zip

Also, forget the link to the v1 file, it had some things that didn't work right, and this file has everything in v1 and much more. Download this one instead.

Next update should have the entirety of my PVCC g1 archive. Separated into text, media, and huge .gifs.


----------



## A Random (May 24, 2013)

That comic by sonichuizcool reminds me of Captain Underpants' comic-within-a-book stories, which she might have mimed or something. Even down to the kids' spelling errors!


----------



## maninthepicklesuit (May 25, 2013)

This is the first time I've seen that comic strip by sonichuizcool.  

It actually raises a couple of questions about her, but unfortunately there's not much information about her on the cwcki.  Is the general consensus still that sonichuiscool actually was perhaps Chris' only legitimate fan?  

I'm bringing this up because, in my opinion, that comic strip she wrote is fairly sophisticated, in the sense that it feels like a relatively competent writer purposely trying to write something ridiculous.  

For example, consider the pacing of the strip.  You notice that every single panel does something to advance the plot?  This is something that mediocre comic book writers are unable to achieve; consider for example Sonichu, where it often feels like there are too many (or too few panels) drawn to advance a certain story point.  

There's something about the misspelled words that feels like it's someone trying too hard to misspell things.  It's too perfectly phonetic.  It's not like a completely retarded misspelling like "mies" in place of "miles."

Also, look at the face of the evil sock puppet: it's a lol face. 

Lastly, if presented on its own and not as something that a "slow in da mind" wrote, it could actually pass as a respectable example of absurdist humor.


----------



## Holdek (May 25, 2013)

maninthepicklesuit said:
			
		

> This is the first time I've seen that comic strip by sonichuizcool.
> 
> It actually raises a couple of questions about her, but unfortunately there's not much information about her on the cwcki.  Is the general consensus still that sonichuiscool actually was perhaps Chris' only legitimate fan?
> 
> ...



If you watch the video of her, she definitely sounds and looks mentally retarded.  

Also, Chris actually had one other legitimate fan, although he's not as well known.  He was autistic and says he is no longer a _Sonichu_ fan.


----------



## maninthepicklesuit (May 25, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> If you watch the video of her, she definitely sounds and looks mentally retarded.



Huh, that's pretty convincing evidence against my theory that sonichuizcool may have been a troll.  

That said, it's hilarious that someone who's legitimately mentally retarded can compose a better comic strip than Chris.


----------



## Holdek (May 27, 2013)

maninthepicklesuit said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She may have been a troll, but I haven't heard it alleged.  And, if she was, she's a _damn_ good actress.

Although, I suppose it's possible that she was both retarded _and _ a troll.


----------



## introman (May 27, 2013)

I remember the shitstorm that happened when Chris called out sonichuizcool. The consensus back in 2009 was that she was one of the few true and honest fans. I know a few "trolls" including myself threw some positive comments on her videos before she took everything down.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 24, 2013)

Well. I barely touched my PVCC archives for quite some time.

so here's a little something on the side to make up for that.

Enjoy!! ~`~`~`

http://www.mediafire.com/?brm5k9aq7hc5azq
http://www.mediafire.com/?k48j85s63ofu96r
http://www.mediafire.com/?16zmeqbclyyidde
http://www.mediafire.com/?897e3zlkmkbba69
http://www.mediafire.com/?yywqao5kip90bjg


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 24, 2013)

*PVCC 2008Q4 v1*

PVCC 2008Q4 v1.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?ezb5esoe5g4indm

Okay, sorry for the redundancy and being anal and stuff. I think that's all of my 2008 PVCC material. I"m going to take a more systematic approach. While most of it isn't new here, some of it...

..._is interesting_ 

but only some of it. You'll find it.

And now I'm going to bed, and then I have a LOT of Jan-Mar 2009 stuff.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 25, 2013)

Internet problems again, and let's try something new.

FrmF- CWCki (forumer).torrent

Never made a torrent before. There isn't really anything new here (it's 2012), but let's see.

I have a lot of PVCC files to go through. Wow.


(I only kinda have a foggy idea as to what I'm doing here)


----------



## DangDirtyTrolls (Jul 25, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> Well. I barely touched my PVCC archives for quite some time.
> 
> so here's a little something on the side to make up for that.
> 
> ...


That was boring as fuck, I see why inner circle people say most of the hoarded cocks is not as exciting as people make it out to be.


----------



## Zim (Jul 25, 2013)

That comic with the sock actually was sort of interesting. Well, interesting in that I wish I was a game designer because it could be an opening cut scene for some sort of purposefully bad platformer games.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 25, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> Internet problems again, and let's try something new.
> 
> FrmF- CWCki (forumer).torrent
> 
> ...



Is this being seeded? I let it run all night and never actually downloaded anything.


----------



## Holdek (Jul 26, 2013)

It would be awesome if someone who read through this, or hm yeah, did a table of contents or highlights or something. It's a lot of material and it's kind of scattered.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello, just checking in. I still have a LOT of stuff to go through, and I hope to release PVCC 2009Q1 tomorrow.

- Sorry about the torrent not being seeded. I turned off my computer that night you were trying to download. I had just uploaded it 100% to another person and figured they could keep seeding it. Since I've uploaded it 100% to another person - was that you?

- I've got textfiles with the titles in them to help me keep track. I can use those as Tables of Contents I guess. Some threads and images will simply not be shared, because they'll have sensitive info and personal stuff (none of mine, I don't share personal info) that I don't think ordinary people will want floating around. Except for lolcows, lolcows exist to be enjoyed. _but that comes later_

PVCC was just an ordinary forum, and we didn't always get hoarded cocks before you did. We got teased with the knowledge that the Kacey Calls were being withheld.

This is mostly general forum chatter, but some of it's interesting. Mostly BILLY MAYS and SteveSteve are amusing. Sometimes people might bring up something that didn't occur to us over on these forums.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> - Sorry about the torrent not being seeded. I turned off my computer that night you were trying to download. I had just uploaded it 100% to another person and figured they could keep seeding it. Since I've uploaded it 100% to another person - was that you?



Yeah, I let it run and finally shot up to 100% pretty quickly, probably from you. I've been leaving it to seed, but so far I've only uploaded a couple of chunks to anyone else.

Thanks for doing all of this, as someone who (sadly) only just recently discovered the world of Chris-Chan there's a lot of stuff I'm discovering/wasn't around for.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 27, 2013)

*FrmF- PVCC 2008Q4+m.torrent*

Sorry this is taking so long, but good god is it taking forever. Came across a page from March 2009 where a person mentions they miss the sonichufan1985 vids, and then I remembered I was missing something from my previous 2008Q4 media folder.

Torrenting saves me several headaches, and I should have done this eons ago. And not bothered with direct download sites. Blaargh.

This folder contains the OFFICIAL and ORIGINAL Robert Simmons V .flv videos (as opposed to the 2 .MP4s floating around, and the transcoded .flvs on youtube). It doesn't have the two .mp4s, that would either take me more digging, or you could probably find them yourselves if you sniffed out the videos on youtube that don't suck so much, in terms of quality.

And I have about 350 more files to sift through, and I hope to release 2009Q1 today.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 28, 2013)

*PVCC 2009Q1.torrent*

6 hours past due, OH WELL it's stupid shit.

HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY CELEBRATE
PARTY PARTY PARTY

or not because i'm tired

the text files in this torrent should say it all.

good night. I'm leaving my computer on.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 28, 2013)

*FrmF- SCZ.torrent (Spergcityzone)*

These things are so easy to make.

I didn't have general access, so public forums only.

That includes the Osfos and Chitoryu threads 

(I knew I was forgetting something)


----------



## tehpope (Jul 29, 2013)

hm yeah, if you don't mind, I could upload the contents of your torrents to Mega for the sake of folks who don't want to mess with torrents. I'll keep seeding on my end. I have a pretty decent upload so folks should be getting good speeds 90% of the time. 

Thank you for this content!


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 29, 2013)

^ sure, that would be excellent! You can post the links right in this thread. Thanks!


My internet is being very slow right now, sorry to all the people trying to download my torrents. Please bear with me.


----------



## BillRiley (Jul 29, 2013)

tehpope said:
			
		

> hm yeah, if you don't mind, I could upload the contents of your torrents to Mega for the sake of folks who don't want to mess with torrents. I'll keep seeding on my end. I have a pretty decent upload so folks should be getting good speeds 90% of the time.
> 
> Thank you for this content!



I'd appreciate that.    The torrents don't seem to be working.  WeTransfer and Rapidshare are pretty good, too.


----------



## WWWWolf (Jul 30, 2013)

Woo, I thought the first PVCC forum was lost forever. Looks like I'm in the backups. Different username and _unfortunately all of my posts are boring_, and besides I wasn't trolling Chris and stuff.

But I seem to recall that the original PVCC board had some brilliant posts too from some other users, back when armchair-Chris-psycholobabble was a new and wonderful thing. Can't wait to find them.

So thanks for preserving that stuff.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 31, 2013)

*Being anal again*

In a note in a major upload, I mentioned that I was entertaining the notion of changing my archive organization system.

Turns out it really doesn't take that long. In the process, I corrected the dates on a few pages and found a missing image.

The only new things in this post are the +u (u is for userinfo) files that have the user avatars. User photos will not be uploaded.

(2 files max? gonna inflate my postcount brb)


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 31, 2013)

*Being anal again*

Okay, went s3 (my new archive labeling system) on 200812 and 200901, corrected some files, found a stray image, and this doesn't really take very long.

After this, I'm going to use this system on all future major updates to this thread. It won't delay them too much.

The pages will be closer to chronological order. People new to Chris might find this helpful.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 31, 2013)

Please let me know if anything isn't right.

And I'll get back to my other projects now.

And again I have to note, I'm having internet connection problems, so please bear with me.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 1, 2013)

All the links can be found on this handy little Pastein I put together, since nullreferer seems to strip the IDs from the Mega links.
http://pastebin.com/ZXmDMWaS


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 2, 2013)

*PVCC 200902 s3, Rabbichoso*

Argh my brain is scrambled. I scattered more things. SIGH. Oh well, I'll find them.

Fixed up February 2009 to be more chronological. I noticed a number of new users all of a sudden. maybe it's just me noticing just now. Whatever.


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 4, 2013)

*FrmF- PVCC 200903 s3 v1.torrent*

This is the last month I had to redo. Actually, right when I got to working on this one with my older labeling system, I got to thinking that I should switch to a more chronological system. Especially with new people looking at Chris each day.

I'll be releasing April 2009 sometime in the near future. And probably quite a bit later, more files from this time period.

I'm working on mid-2009, Aug '09, and early '10 all at the same time. . Lots of scattered stuff.


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 5, 2013)

*Just a heads up*

Just so you know, my 10 year old dinosaur computer now seems to be on its last legs. IDK. I've kept it clean, but it's sometimes making a weird, horrible buzzing noise that must be an internal fan or something. It's...10 years old and I've ran a bunch of big and small files through it. 

I'm saving early and often, to keep progress as smooth as possible. I have over 500MB of PVCC stuff that I processed that's just text, static gifs, and jpegs. I got 600+ MB more that's supplementary media. And animated gifs. And stuff.

I'm storing stuff on an external HDD, so if my computer gives up the ghost, I won't necessarily lose a whole bunch of progress.


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 6, 2013)

*FrmF- PVCC 200904+.torrent*

I wonder if I have any more Aril '09 stuff floating around.

My computer is buzzy but I have everything I'm working on backed up.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Aug 6, 2013)

SirSigma said:
			
		

> I can imagine how funny it'd be if Chris lost a case against him.
> 
> He'd probably pay a massive fine or something, then go home and draw more comics with the new "jerkudge" character taking money from the citizens of CWCville.



For a moment there I was sad that the trolls drained his creativity (although this January 2009 thread is basically about his not having much to begin with), because I really wanted to see a "jerkudge." And then I remembered that there kind of is one... except he's an author-avatar in Book 10: he's the one who sentences the Asperpedia Four to grisly deaths for making fun of a guy on the Internet.

But dang, imagining Chris's rendition of his/his mother's trial. I wonder what Cyan and Indigo would look like. (As in: the colors that match their names?)


----------

